# and so it goes...



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

I am at a loss with Omar lately. He has more bad days lately than good. When I say that he has days where he looks more pale in color. For some reason he also started showing his stress stripes more. I believe this is due to the filter so again today, I've shut off the filter for a while. After I did, the stress stripes are gone and his color is better. He's swimming around too!

I just haven't had enough bad days with Omar to make the decision to put him out of his misery. He just not miserable enough for me to justify that. That being said, I don't believe now that he will ever be healed. I suspect is ailment is an internal problem, maybe his kidneys ? I'm just guessing of course. The epsom salt baths became stressful on him as I increased the dose so we stopped those. Yesterday I decided to put him back on the API General Cure. The way I see it we have nothing to lose. Maybe that's why he's active today ? Who really knows. 
We have a new kitten and Omars tank has a flimsy top so he's been moved way out of reach in my bedroom. I don't let the cat in there. As for Omar's future....I'll play it one day at a time. Maybe we'll try the very lose concentration of ES bath again. 

Any suggestions are welcome. I'm winging it at this point. It's been close to 2 months since the problem of lumps started.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Have you tried a Methylene Blue bath for him? I sure do hope he gets better. :-(


----------

